# Linux-PC zusammenstellen



## blade runner (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal, falls ich hier falsch poste, bitte in das Hardwareforum verschieben.
... aber ich poste hier, weil ich nun ja, eine nicht Standardkonfiguration haben möchte.

Also ich brauche mal wieder einen neuen Desktop und möchte dieses mal wirklich keine Treiberprobleme haben oder irgendwelche Klimmzüge machen. Sprich das System soll einfach mittels Standardinstallation laufen. Es wird wahrscheinlich irgendeine auf Debian basierende Distro mit KDE laufen.

Also wichtig ist, Java soll gut laufen (Netbeans). - Viel Arbeitsspeicher?
Weiterhin ist Dualhead einfach Pflicht...
- Zwei analoge TFTs, hier bin ich mir nicht sicher, was für Grafikkarten dies können. Wenn ich wikipedia richtig verstehe, muss der 2. Anschluß DVI-A und nicht DVI-D sein.
Ach ja, die Monitore haben unterschidliche Seitenverhältnisse.... Welche Karten können damit umgehen? - Ist aber nicht so wichtig, habe mich an solch eine Darstellung eigentlich  gewöhnt.
- Zwei mal Sound, da ich gerne Musik höre und Skype trotzdem noch gehen soll.... hat aber eine geringere Prio.

Etwas Stromsparendes währe toll (arm, atom), da das Ding wenn ich mir mal wieder was neues hole als Homeserver dienen soll. 
Hier bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, wie diese bei höheren Aussentemperaturen sich verhalten (wohne in Andalusien im Sommer >40°) und ob diese ein flüssiges arbeiten mit Netbeans packen. Auch Dualhead ist bei den fertigen Modellen die ich in diversen Shops gesehen habe nicht wirklich klar.

So, falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann und/oder Shops kennt, welche auf Linuxsysteme bzw. nicht Windows spezialisiert sind und nach Spanien verschicken währe toll.

Ach ja, soll alles noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen bleiben. Es dreht sich halt um eine Office-Kiste.

Besten Dank im voraus,
Markus


----------

